

How Currency Works Now - logicalgrackle
http://logicalgrackle.com/how-currency-works-now.html

======
seliopou
> Bitcoins are volatile, but if you wanted $10 of bitcoins to stay $10 of
> bitcoins, you could make deals with people to help you do that. Bitreserve
> and Coinapult Locks are two products that are dedicated to making those
> deals. You send them $10 of bitcoins, and they’ll give you $10 of bitcoins
> (minus their fee) whenever you need it

Another way to do this is to keep your $10 under your mattress, or even in a
bank. Both approaches have the benefit that nobody will charge you to do it.
The latter, in fact, may even pay you to do it.

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
The idea is that CFD providers like coinapult should be able to pay you _more_
interest than a bank. Of course they don't and so you are right that just
holding your $10 is better.

